
Scientists create “impossible material”—dubbed Upsalite—by accident - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/08/scientists-make-impossible-material-dubbed-upsalite-by-accident/
======
jared314
The author/editor's definition of "impossible" is very loose. It was an
"impossible material" because they did not know how to make it, not because
they believed it couldn't exist.

